# Need some advice please!



## manuelwt (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi

Me and my wife are planning to move to Canada this year by the end of September beginning of October. We have looked at places like Edmonton,Toronto,Ottawa and Quebec and we love them ALL. They really look awesome places to live, but we don't know anything about job opportunities, weather or life style in these places.

I'm an electronic engineer and my wife is a dental nurse.

What place would be easier for us to get a job?

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

manuelwt said:


> Hi
> 
> Me and my wife are planning to move to Canada this year by the end of September beginning of October. We have looked at places like Edmonton,Toronto,Ottawa and Quebec and we love them ALL. They really look awesome places to live, but we don't know anything about job opportunities, weather or life style in these places.
> 
> ...


Briefly... (as there is lots that can be said about each city both pros and cons)

- Toronto is Canada's largest city, and out of the 4 cities/locations you mentioned, it is the most expensive to live in. Toronto is by one of the great lakes, so I can be humid weather summer and winter

- Ottawa is Canada's capital city. It's a very nice city. I've been to Ottawa a few times myself and love the city.

- Quebec is a province, not a city... so my guess is that you would be looking at someplace like Montreal or Quebec City. Cities and towns in Montreal are primarily french speaking. If you speak French, you should have no problems living there.

- Edmonton is where I live. It's Alberta's capital city of about 1 million people. 

It shouldn't be too hard finding jobs in Canada no matter what choice you make above. Electronic Engineer positions may be easier to find work on Toronto or possibly Edmonton. I can't speak for the demand for Electronic Engineers in Ottawa or in the province of Quebec. There are usually good demands for Engineers in most provinces and cities in Canada.


----------



## manuelwt (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you very much for your quick response RGS, really appreciated.
We don't speak French at all so that narrows it to 3 places. To be honest Edmonton is in at top list the only con is that is further than Toronto or Ottawa in terms of flying to Europe to visit family. Could you tell me more about your city? Our idea is to move to Canada to raise our family, so things like school, , crime, social life etc are our main concerns.
In terms of weather is there much different among Edmonton Toronto and Ottawa? We don't mind snow or cold winters as long as the summer is warm\hot. 
Thanks a lot for your help again RGS!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You say you plan to move later this year. Do you already have a visa secured, or are you not sure if you qualify for a visa, or can find an employer who would like to sponsor you?
To work as an engineer, you would need to pass an examen. This is the info for Ontario:
Ontario Immigration - Working as an Engineer in Ontario
Idem for a nurse: Ontario Immigration - Working as a Nurse in Ontario
Every province has different organizations/bodies/rules for these professions.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,



manuelwt said:


> Thank you very much for your quick response RGS, really appreciated.
> We don't speak French at all so that narrows it to 3 places. To be honest Edmonton is in at top list the only con is that is further than Toronto or Ottawa in terms of flying to Europe to visit family. Could you tell me more about your city? Our idea is to move to Canada to raise our family, so things like school, , crime, social life etc are our main concerns.
> In terms of weather is there much different among Edmonton Toronto and Ottawa? We don't mind snow or cold winters as long as the summer is warm\hot.
> Thanks a lot for your help again RGS!


Have you secured a visa already?

Moreover, I live in Edmonton and by far our experience in this city has been great. Last summer, I was able to play golf almost everyday as the weather was very pleasant; and so far this winter, we have been able to enjoy all sort of winter sports. And yes, there is a significant difference in terms of weather between Edmonton and the rest of the cities. Last week temps were down to -40's and since last Friday has been above freezing or as Edmontonians call it: T-shirt weather.

My wife flies every two weeks to Madrid, always has to change planes in Toronto and it takes her about 14 hrs. To get there.

This city is ridiculously overloaded with work, but in your case you will have to be licensed by APEGA (APEGA: Home)

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## manuelwt (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks EVHB and JRGE for the advice. I must admit that that I didnt know anything about getting a license or pass any exam to work on our fields. I was told once by one colleague at work that as we had obtained our degrees here in UK, we would be fine as it was part of the common wealth, so I guess I was too naive and took it for granted. So again thanks a lot guys for open our eyes.

I'll definitely gonna do some research on this topic now.
We haven't applied for a visa yet, we just answered some questions in order to see if we were qualified to obtain a visa and it came up saying we were ok.

Would you recommend to go to Canada with a tourist visa and then try to find some work there or apply for a job from here? I know some employers are a bit reluctant to employ people from outside a country as it involves a lot of paper work.



> Last week temps were down to -40's and since last Friday has been above freezing or as Edmontonians call it: T-shirt weather.


-40's! thats colder than my freezer LOL, I loved the T-Shirt weather thing! you guys are tough :clap2:. Be honest I cant wait to experience that kind of cold, the max I have ever been is -20 while doing snowboard in the Pyrenees and I loved it. Probably my wife aint gonna like it as much as i will, that's why we would like to find a place where the summer is nice and hot(-ish) so we both are in a win-win situation.

Thanks for the advice guys, much obliged!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

> I didnt know anything about getting a license or pass any exam to work on our fields. I was told once by one colleague at work that as we had obtained our degrees here in UK, we would be fine as it was part of the common wealth, so I guess I was too naive and took it for granted. So again thanks a lot guys for open our eyes.


It'll help that the degree is in English, but as for the transferability because of the Commonwealth connection... I totally wish it were that easy! 

If the Commonwealth connection meant that I could work anywhere in the Commonwealth without having to pass exams/retrain etc, I'd be applying for any number of jobs I've seen advertised in the months that I've been here... however, I'm looking at having to do a 2 year apprenticeship in order to work in my former profession (pharmacy technician) as my Canadian training and 12+ years of experience don't count for anything here in the UK.


----------



## manuelwt (Feb 2, 2013)

I've been looking in APEGA website that JRGE put above and I found the following : 
"_If your undergraduate engineering degree is covered by a Mutual Recognition Agreement, you will likely not be assigned any exams - a very low percentage of people who fall in this category end up writing an exam._
_APEGA has ratified mutual recognition agreements with the following countries:

United Kingdom (1989)
Ireland (1989)
Australia (1989)
New Zealand (1989)
Hong Kong (1995)
South Africa (1999)
France
Japan (2005)
Singapore (2006)
South Korea (2007)
Taiwan (2007)
Malaysia (2009)
Turkey (2011)_
So I think that according to this I might not need to do any exam as I did my 4 years degree in UK after 1998, nevertheless I'm going to send them an email to be 100% sure.

Does anyone know a good website for renting property in Edmonton and or Toronto?


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

manuelwt said:


> Thank you very much for your quick response RGS, really appreciated.
> We don't speak French at all so that narrows it to 3 places. To be honest Edmonton is in at top list the only con is that is further than Toronto or Ottawa in terms of flying to Europe to visit family. Could you tell me more about your city? Our idea is to move to Canada to raise our family, so things like school, , crime, social life etc are our main concerns.
> In terms of weather is there much different among Edmonton Toronto and Ottawa? We don't mind snow or cold winters as long as the summer is warm\hot.
> Thanks a lot for your help again RGS!


Because Toronto/Ottawa are close to the great lakes (water) these cities are considered to be generally humid... which on hot summer days can make it feel even hotter, and cold winter days can feel even colder. Edmonton generally has dryer air summer and winter. It's not uncommon in Edmonton to have several weeks in summer of +30c temperatures.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


manuelwt said:


> Does anyone know a good website for renting property in Edmonton and or Toronto?


You have:

* Kijiji.ca
* Rentfaster.ca
* Broadstreet properties: In my opinion, every newcomer to Canada should use these fellas for temporary housing. You pay month to month, most of their units come with washer & dryer, fridge, stove, dishwasher and rent includes: water, heat, one energized stall and 24/7 maintenance service.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## manuelwt (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks a lot RGS and JRGE for your help\advice! I think we are leaning toward Toronto or Edmonton, we are looking now at those webs JRGE gave us, to have an idea what to expect and how much an apartment would cost us. Are there any areas in Edmonton or Toronto that we should avoid for any reason? For what I read Alberta and Toronto don't have much crime, but we would feel much better if anyone living there could confirm that. Gosh the more we look and read the more excited we get about moving to Canada!!


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

manuelwt said:


> Thanks a lot RGS and JRGE for your help\advice! I think we are leaning toward Toronto or Edmonton, we are looking now at those webs JRGE gave us, to have an idea what to expect and how much an apartment would cost us. Are there any areas in Edmonton or Toronto that we should avoid for any reason? For what I read Alberta and Toronto don't have much crime, but we would feel much better if anyone living there could confirm that. Gosh the more we look and read the more excited we get about moving to Canada!!


In Edmonton, you are safe to live in any part of the city. Like most big cities there will be parts of the city which may be less-than-desirable... but even in those parts of Edmonton they are not high crime areas either. 

I can't speak for Toronto on bad areas to avoid. Someone else may be able to answer that.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


manuelwt said:


> Thanks a lot RGS and JRGE for your help\advice! I think we are leaning toward Toronto or Edmonton, we are looking now at those webs JRGE gave us, to have an idea what to expect and how much an apartment would cost us. Are there any areas in Edmonton or Toronto that we should avoid for any reason? For what I read Alberta and Toronto don't have much crime, but we would feel much better if anyone living there could confirm that. Gosh the more we look and read the more excited we get about moving to Canada!!


After having lived in Cities like Philadelphia and London, I must tell you this city is as safe as it gets. There are some thugs wanna be, but aren't brave enough to go out and embrace the weather, so go figure.

Toronto for me is an unknown territory. I only get to Pearson International to switch planes. Like RSG says, many one of those living there can pitch in.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## manuelwt (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for that guys much appreciated!

Any of you guys know what "International Experience Canada initiative" exactly is? I've done a quick test to see if we are eligible to move canada, and it says that before apply for a working permit from CIC I must meet the criteria to participate in the International Experience Canada initiative, but Im not sure I really understand what that means or involves? 
Lastly is there any good website to look for jobs in Edmonton?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

I'd argue about Edmonton being cheaper than Toronto by much. Rents and associated costs there are rising daily and looking at the classifieds you'd won't find much difference as far as I can see.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


manuelwt said:


> Thanks for that guys much appreciated!
> 
> Any of you guys know what "International Experience Canada initiative" exactly is? I've done a quick test to see if we are eligible to move canada, and it says that before apply for a working permit from CIC I must meet the criteria to participate in the International Experience Canada initiative, but Im not sure I really understand what that means or involves?
> Lastly is there any good website to look for jobs in Edmonton?
> ...


IEC, is a "program" that enables citizens of certain countries to come to Canada for one year, and can be extended for another year under a different category. This program has been wisely used by our Irish friends, whose skills are in demand.

Since I am confident to say you are Spaniard, your birth country has 200 visas available under the "Young Professionals" category. Please follow the link: Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Permit for Work Experience in Canada for Citizens of Spain Aged 18 to 35 | International Experience Canada. The downside is that limits your options to bring your spouse, although she could apply on her own.

Websites:

* Job Bank: Job Bank - Home
* Kijiji.ca
* Workopolis.com

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

Wexford_Ireland said:


> I'd argue about Edmonton being cheaper than Toronto by much. Rents and associated costs there are rising daily and looking at the classifieds you'd won't find much difference as far as I can see.


You may be right. I haven't watched the rental market here in Edmonton for quite some time. I do know that Alberta is still doing quite well in relation to the job market, and therefore there has been a substantial influx of people into Alberta in the past few years. For example in just quarter 3 of 2012 (July 1 to Sept 30, 2012), Alberta's population grew by 33,000 people. That's an average of 10,000 new people moving to Alberta each month during that time period. So all these people coming in to Alberta, and including Edmonton are creating housing needs, which of course usually drives up rental costs due to supply-and-demand.


----------



## manuelwt (Feb 2, 2013)

Jrge said:


> IEC, is a "program" that enables citizens of certain countries to come to Canada for one year, and can be extended for another year under a different category. This program has been wisely used by our Irish friends, whose skills are in demand.


 Would that mean I wont be able to stay in Canada for more than 2 years? We really were planning to move to Canada for good, find a job as an engineer and then settle down wherever is that I found the job.

I'm from Spain but my wife is from Brazil so I'm not sure how easy it would be for her to apply as Brazil isn't in the list of the countries doing the IEC program and you said she wont be able to go to Canada under my IEC visa, 
I'm quite shocked now man... I hope we can find other way around.

Thanks for your help mate


----------



## manuelwt (Feb 2, 2013)

I just found this: 

_To be eligible for the Young Professionals category, you must:

be a Spanish citizen who normally resides in Spain;_
I'm Spaniard but I've been living in London,UK for the last 9 years so now I'm even more confused, Oh boy!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


manuelwt said:


> Would that mean I wont be able to stay in Canada for more than 2 years? We really were planning to move to Canada for good, find a job as an engineer and then settle down wherever is that I found the job.
> 
> I'm from Spain but my wife is from Brazil so I'm not sure how easy it would be for her to apply as Brazil isn't in the list of the countries doing the IEC program and you said she wont be able to go to Canada under my IEC visa,
> I'm quite shocked now man... I hope we can find other way around.
> ...


FYI: The #1 construction company in Canada is always looking for international talent. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## manuelwt (Feb 2, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> FYI: The #1 construction company in Canada is always looking for international talent.
> ...


Thanks for the information JRGE, You are a diamond 
I've found two companies that can be the #1 so I'll check both. 
Still doing research about other ways to get a visa instead of applying under the IEC program, but its a bit confuse, we might get help from an immigration lawyer or company.

Mil Gracias
(Thanks)


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


manuelwt said:


> Thanks for the information JRGE, You are a diamond
> I've found two companies that can be the #1 so I'll check both.
> Still doing research about other ways to get a visa instead of applying under the IEC program, but its a bit confuse, we might get help from an immigration lawyer or company.
> 
> ...


The easiest way to come here besides IEC, is through direct employment sponsorship. Immigration Attorneys will take your money after you have found a potential sponsor, as they aren't head hunters, and nowadays they are charging $300.00 for an initial assessment.

The process should be something like:

* Find an sponsor.
* Apply for a Labour Market Opinion (LMO).
* if positive, gather police records from all the countries you have been and generic contract of employment.
* Fly into Canada and apply for a Work Permit (WP) at the Point of Entry (POE). Must pay CAN $150.00 NOTE: If you come as Skilled Worker, your wife is entitled to apply for an Open Work Permit. CAN $150.00 fee also applies.
* Make your way into your new endeavour.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## manuelwt (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks mate! Man you are being such a bless with all the info you are giving us, really appreciated.
Do you know if finding an sponsor and getting the LMO can be done from Canada? Or it needs to be done prior flying to Canada.

Muchas Gracias!
(thanks)


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


manuelwt said:


> Thanks mate! Man you are being such a bless with all the info you are giving us, really appreciated.
> Do you know if finding an sponsor and getting the LMO can be done from Canada? Or it needs to be done prior flying to Canada.
> 
> Muchas Gracias!
> (thanks)


It can certainly be done from within Canada. It's actually how many Britons an Irish have been doing it lately. However, it's a complete gamble. Remember you will be living off your savings.

LMO' s are taking around 14-16 weeks to be processed, not to be approved!. So take that into consideration.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Jrge said:


> The easiest way to come here besides IEC, is through direct employment sponsorship. Immigration Attorneys will take your money after you have found a potential sponsor, as they aren't head hunters, and nowadays they are charging $300.00 for an initial assessment.
> 
> The process should be something like:
> 
> ...


It's worth noting that this work permit is generally only granted for +/- 2 years. You generally will have to renew this permit and then later apply for Permanent Residence. JUST getting a TWP does not guarantee you will be able to stay in Canada for good. Also be aware, the TWP is tied to your employment. If you leave or lose your job before you acquire other status in Canada, you have a brief window to find another job with a LMO otherwise, you have to leave the country.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Liam(at)Large said:


> It's worth noting that this work permit is generally only granted for +/- 2 years. You generally will have to renew this permit and then later apply for Permanent Residence. JUST getting a TWP does not guarantee you will be able to stay in Canada for good. Also be aware, the TWP is tied to your employment. If you leave or lose your job before you acquire other status in Canada, you have a brief window to find another job with a LMO otherwise, you have to leave the country.


Excellent input. Although, if OP finds an employer willing to sponsor him all the way -inclusive of becoming a Landed Immigrant- they can use a Provincial Nominee Program to expedite the process. We have been here 6 months, and our applications are going to be submitted this week.

Moreover, if those on Temporary Work Permits (TWP) - like me- lose our jobs, we can stay in the Country thru the validity of the Work Permit. Please note that we can't work unless another LMO is obtained and a new WP has been linked to it.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## manuelwt (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the information guys! So basically if we move to Canada either via IEC or an Sponsor we wont be able to stay there more than 2 years. Is that correct? Could we apply for a PR after a year?

Sorry if Im asking something very silly guys.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


manuelwt said:


> Thanks for the information guys! So basically if we move to Canada either via IEC or an Sponsor we wont be able to stay there more than 2 years. Is that correct? Could we apply for a PR after a year?
> 
> Sorry if Im asking something very silly guys.


In a nutshell, no. Through IEC you are limited to 2 years, and through sponsorship you could get 2 or 3 years. 

The fastest and "easiest" way to become a Landed Immigrant, is through a Provincial Nominee Program. Let's say you find an employer willing to be your sponsor and you come to Alberta. You have to sit an English Test (IELTS) and then apply to the Alberta Immigrant Nominee Program (AINP), all these can be done upon arrival. Once you have been nominated, then you can apply for the Permanent Residence. Then you will have to wait several months until your application is processed and decided.

Another route to become a Landed Immigrant, is to apply for the Canadian Experience Class (CEC). Whilst I'm not fully aware in how it works, I know is a route the Law Firm our company retained suggested not to take as it was long.

Are you pounding those potential employers with resumes? Are you cold calling them?

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## manuelwt (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks JRGE,

at the moment I have only sent 5 CVs via email to some companies, but I haven't heard from any of them yet. Do you think I would have more chances if I call them directly?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


manuelwt said:


> Thanks JRGE,
> 
> at the moment I have only sent 5 CVs via email to some companies, but I haven't heard from any of them yet. Do you think I would have more chances if I call them directly?


This is what I told my Sales and Marketing Team this morning: Do whatever is necessary to sell my business. Make calls, knock on doors, send emails, send letters, contact anybody and everybody but you MUST sell my company and it's services.

Moral of the rant: do whatever is necessary to find an sponsor.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is what I told my Sales and Marketing Team this morning: Do whatever is necessary to sell my business. Make calls, knock on doors, send emails, send letters, contact anybody and everybody but you MUST sell my company and it's services.
> 
> ...


Can someone sticky that. It's the best bit of advice I've heard.


----------



## Ririthron (Feb 14, 2013)

Ottawa is the best for electronics engineers. There are lots of IT companies there. House prices are also not ridiculous like in Toronto.


----------

